# New amp from BRAX



## subwoofery

Hi guyz,
Thought I would share this. BRAX from Germany, HELIX Big brother company has/will release.d a new amp.
If I understand correctly, it will be a power amp: No Crossover.

A german magazine has tested one; specs as follow:
*MATRIX X4*
@13,8V: 
4x292rms @4ohm (drawing 136A)
4x270rms @2ohm (143A)
4x284rms @1ohm (186A)

Damping factor:
694 @100hz
592 @30hz

Size:
330mm x 75mm x 330mm
Which is around 13" x 2.95" x 13" (tiny isn't it?) 

Price:
Well it's a BRAX... €2900

Sorry I know there's a lot more like technology and such but I don't understand German lol 

Kelvin


----------



## mmiller

Nice specs... would love to hear it!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

It is rated at less watts per channel at 2-ohms than it is at 4-ohms? Weird. So why run it at 2-ohms ever?


----------



## subwoofery

I guess if you have no choice like bridging the amp with a D4 or a D1 subwoofer 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Ohh yeah, read a bit more and seems like they are coming with an *X2*


----------



## squeak9798

ARCuhTEK said:


> It is rated at less watts per channel at 2-ohms than it is at 4-ohms? Weird. So why run it at 2-ohms ever?


It was probably designed to provide "the same" power at varying impedances similar to the JL Slash and Alpine PDX amplifiers. It's actual output just varies slightly between the different impedances.

The difference in power is a whole whopping .34db/channel. It's not like you're really losing anything by running at 2ohm.


----------



## Iron Maiden

ARCuhTEK said:


> It is rated at less watts per channel at 2-ohms than it is at 4-ohms? Weird. So why run it at 2-ohms ever?


wierd indeed:surprised:


----------



## subwoofery

There you go 
Competition Car Audio Forum


----------



## norcalboris

how are these compared to the Tru Technology amps, i havent heard them at all, Ive heard great things about them though


----------



## fuscobal

In about 1 month 2 of these X4 beauties will have a death match with my VRX amps in my car. Winners get to stay in my car from then on !


----------



## subwoofery

Waiting patiently for the results... Please be sure to post your review on this forum... thanks 

Kelvin


----------



## fuscobal

subwoofery said:


> Waiting patiently for the results... Please be sure to post your review on this forum... thanks
> 
> Kelvin


Absolutely


----------



## crxsir121

Very small indeed!!!






subwoofery said:


> Hi guyz,
> Thought I would share this. BRAX from Germany, HELIX Big brother company has/will release.d a new amp.
> If I understand correctly, it will be a power amp: No Crossover.
> 
> A german magazine has tested one; specs as follow:
> *MATRIX X4*
> @13,8V:
> 4x292rms @4ohm (drawing 136A)
> 4x270rms @2ohm (143A)
> 4x284rms @1ohm (186A)
> 
> Damping factor:
> 694 @100hz
> 592 @30hz
> 
> Size:
> 330mm x 75mm x 330mm
> Which is around 13" x 2.95" x 13" (tiny isn't it?)
> 
> Price:
> Well it's a BRAX... €2900
> 
> Sorry I know there's a lot more like technology and such but I don't understand German lol
> 
> Kelvin


----------



## hc_TK

cant dream of any better. 
Just super simple and well buildt design. 
Two of those would be awsome!


----------



## sundownz

That is really cool right there


----------



## MBaudiophile

fuscobal said:


> In about 1 month 2 of these X4 beauties will have a death match with my VRX amps in my car. Winners get to stay in my car from then on !


 There is no way you can be serious about the death match..... Brax X2400.2 Graphic Edition is one class over Audison VRX, I'm sure that X4 it's way off better. Waiting forward for the listening sessions.


----------



## MBaudiophile

subwoofery said:


> Hi guyz,
> Thought I would share this. BRAX from Germany, HELIX Big brother company has/will release.d a new amp.
> If I understand correctly, it will be a power amp: No Crossover.
> 
> A german magazine has tested one; specs as follow:
> *MATRIX X4*
> @13,8V:
> 4x292rms @4ohm (drawing 136A)
> 4x270rms @2ohm (143A)
> 4x284rms @1ohm (186A)
> 
> Damping factor:
> 694 @100hz
> 592 @30hz
> 
> Size:
> 330mm x 75mm x 330mm
> Which is around 13" x 2.95" x 13" (tiny isn't it?)
> 
> Price:
> Well it's a BRAX... €2900
> 
> Sorry I know there's a lot more like technology and such but I don't understand German lol
> 
> Kelvin


 The same German magazine rate it as being "The Best amplifier in the WORLD" try Google translate


----------



## Franky3

nice spec !!! would love to hear one of these !!


----------



## captainobvious

No way. Cant be as good as the older Brax amps, cause, you know, it has fewer, larger capacitors instead of multiple smaller ones on the old amps. Didnt you guys know ?


----------



## Boostedrex

norcalboris said:


> how are these compared to the Tru Technology amps, i havent heard them at all, Ive heard great things about them though


Tru doesn't make anything that even comes close to being on equal footing with the high end Brax gear. Just my .02 on that one.

This amp does seem highly impressive. TONS of power on tap, a small footprint (for what you're getting), and Brax quality. Very nice. 2900 Euro is steep, but you have to pay to play at that level. Thanks for sharing!

Zach


----------



## kidlat

are these matrix amps better than the graphic ?


----------



## subwoofery

Even without trying it and knowing Brax... I know that it is better than the Graphic version 

Kelvin


----------



## req

i dont know, i have a hard time believing something that small does that much power over four channels. i have a home theater amplifier that does 185x7 and it weighs 70lbs.

id have to see proof, im sure its a quality amplifier - theres no doubt... but that footprint and that power id have to see to believe.


----------



## subwoofery

Try to download this: 
http://www.audiotec-fischer.com/ind...2358588&hash=56ba2dd4feb5dc9c650ac7801974bd9b 

It is the review translated from the German mag. 

ENJOY!!!!! 
Kelvin


----------



## Barnie

Gudrun Fischer is a very nice bloke to, very passionate about his products


----------



## mlssa

These units are really great...


----------



## subwoofery

What can you tell us about it? 

Kelvin


----------



## JDMRB1ODY

I wonder if you can stack them like the Alpine PDX?


----------



## JDMRB1ODY

Found internal pics of the Matrix X4, interesting is the sites in Japan are rating it at 280X4. Also they showed the new X2! Rated at 520x2 4 ohm and 1040 x1 2 ohm. Brax will also have silver/black/chrome finishes.:sweatdrop:


----------



## subwoofery

*Re: New midrange and tweeters from BRAX*

More news from Brax: 
a 3" cone midrange http://grossfuss.gr.funpic.de/share/matrix31.pdf 
















































Price is €260 

a 1" dome tweeter and a 1.1" dome tweeter (don't have much infos about those) 
































Price for the NOX20 is €170 and for the NOX28 is €340 

Kelvin


----------



## ItalynStylion

The basket on that midrange reminds me of the utopia mid.


----------



## Stage7

Where can I buy the 3.1 and the 1" tweeter? I want them.


----------



## Stage7

Bump...who can get these drivers?


----------



## Candisa

What a terrible frequency response for a midrange of that price range... :s
Apart from the frequency response, I'm missing a few specs: power handling, height of the magnetic gap...

Seeing how terrible an expensive driver from a well known sound-quality car-audio brand "sounds" on paper remembers me why I went the diy route...


----------



## rc10mike

So, where can I buy these mysterious amps?


----------



## subwoofery

tvrift said:


> So, where can I buy these mysterious amps?


Got cash? Coz they are more expensive than the previous models. 

Audio Affinity USA, Inc. - US Distributor of Sansui, Helix and Brax High-end Car Audio! 

Kelvin


----------



## JDMRB1ODY

Give my right nut for a couple of these.


----------



## betterbelizeit

4x292rms @4ohm* (drawing 136A)*
4x270rms @2ohm *(143A)*
4x284rms @1ohm *(186A)*

Is anyone noticing the load that is needed to have that amp play to specs? It's not just the €2900 you'll need for the amp but add another $1500.00US to get your car's electrical system to be up for the challenge.


----------



## subwoofery

betterbelizeit said:


> 4x292rms @4ohm* (drawing 136A)*
> 4x270rms @2ohm *(143A)*
> 4x284rms @1ohm *(186A)*
> 
> Is anyone noticing the load that is needed to have that amp play to specs? It's not just the €2900 you'll need for the amp but add another $1500.00US to get your car's electrical system to be up for the challenge.


You will get those numbers (draws) only if you listen to test tones. 
It will draw much less, much much less while listenning to music. Trust me  

Kelvin


----------



## betterbelizeit

subwoofery said:


> You will get those numbers (draws) only if you listen to test tones.
> It will draw much less, much much less while listenning to music. Trust me
> 
> Kelvin


Hope that's the case. The numbers just gave me visions of muliple batteries and dual alternators. Thanks!


----------



## kyheng

That's maximum current draw. Typical current draw is 20-50% from the rated draw at that impedence load. 
If the brand just state that current draw is sometimes very misleading. If you can spend some time on Pioneer amp's manual, you will notice they will state typical current draw.


----------



## Luke352

kyheng said:


> That's maximum current draw. Typical current draw is 20-50% from the rated draw at that impedence load.
> If the brand just state that current draw is sometimes very misleading. If you can spend some time on Pioneer amp's manual, you will notice they will state typical current draw.


Typically also why some companies underfuse, Audison and Zed for example generally fit/recommend a fuse roughly half the value required to support full power, since whilst playing music the current draw will be much less and if the current draw does get higher then that half rating there is a possibility something is going wrong, it's cheap insurance you could say since replacing a $1 fuse or a small repair is probably cheaper then a potentially large repair if the amp is allowed to just pull massive amounts of current before the fuse finally blows.


----------



## kyheng

^Agree with you on this... But case by case.... If you can see the latest Audison LRX amps, with all those new circuit boards that doing all the control, it is near to impossible for outsite repairer do the repair. But repairing old school stuffs are easy as they use simple circuit design and parts are easily can get.


----------



## subwoofery

Ok... I now know that the topology is A/B... 
http://www.braxhifi.com/products/product_details.asp?item_id=142173#ajax_tabSpecifications.asp?p_item_id=142173&p_tab_id=3

How the hell did they manage to make that small of an amp being A/B??? 

Kelvin


----------



## PimpMySound

Well, you have noticed the reason, why they meanwhile came up with the MX4, the heatsink for the X4 was not big enough, many customers had problems with overheating.


----------



## subwoofery

PimpMySound said:


> Well, you have noticed the reason, why they meanwhile came up with the MX4, the heatsink for the X4 was not big enough, many customers had problems with overheating.


The MX4 (link above your poset) is the same size as the X4 (I posted the specs on the first page) 

Kelvin


----------



## PimpMySound

No, it is not, the most obvious differenceis, that it is one heatsink fin higher.


----------



## Mike_Dee

Those specs are extremely weird. At each halfing of resistance, the amperes go up, but watts go down. All that extra current has to go somewhere. That would have to be heat.

Truly weird.


----------



## subwoofery

Mike_Dee said:


> Those specs are extremely weird. At each halfing of resistance, the amperes go up, but watts go down. All that extra current has to go somewhere. That would have to be heat.
> 
> Truly weird.


Totally normal... Like any other amp really 
Efficiency ALWAYS goes down when you go lower the impedance load. Loss of efficiency translate/creates more heat... especially for an A/B design 

Kelvin


----------



## Mike_Dee

subwoofery said:


> Totally normal... Like any other amp really


Actually, you're 180 degrees thinking about this as wrong. Traditionally, amps that double their current, as resistance is halfed, produce more watts.

It's simple physics. This amp, produces less watts, as current is increased.


----------



## subwoofery

Mike_Dee said:


> Actually, you're 180 degrees thinking about this as wrong. Traditionally, amps that double their current, as resistance is halfed, produce more watts.
> 
> It's simple physics. This amp, produces less watts, as current is increased.


Any amps that puts out the same power regardless of the impedance (RF ad, JL RIPS) is gonna draw more current @ lower impedance... therefore, produce more heat - output rail voltages are adjusted internally to produce the necessary power out to the speakers... 

Please read this explanation about high-current design: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/16347-post1.html 
^ please note 5) which states that high-current design doesn't necessarily produce more watts as you halved the impedance... 

The Brax produces pretty much the same power from 4 ohm to 1 ohm. Same goes for the RF and the JL 
And yes, the Brax is a high-current design coz otherwise, it wouldn't be able to be used @ 1 ohm stereo... 

Kelvin


----------

